# Sea God .... good god?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The new brand "Sea God" has revealed its models including this .........










......... like I said in the title ... good god!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

It says in the image "Original Sea God Design" - am I missing something?


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Are they giving them away?


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

There's something brand new. I'd never heard of the brand until today. Don't think I'd be able to wear something like that out, but to each his own!



bsa said:


> Are they giving them away?


With that colour scheme, they'd better be! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another one for Mr bond I think


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another one for Mr bond I think




Later,

William


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Certainly is a superlative design (whatever that means)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

remind you of anything? :huh:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

:bad:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm that's just horrible, but original........... not


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Stunning, where can i get one?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Billyloves2boogie said:


> Stunning, where can i get one?


A Christmas cracker I shouldn't wonder


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

JoT said:


> remind you of anything? :huh:


Nothing like the Deep Sea. The straps looks like it suits the watch for starters :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another one for Mr bond I think


That one is more a Big M watch but I bet they also have it in green... So Mr. Bond and Big M could go out with matching watches, imagine that!!!









:lol: :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Another one for Mr bond I think
> ...


Perfick :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Does it come in *ORANGE* ??

Sorry Shawn! ldman: :weed: - might be OK-ish in *ORANGE*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Does it come in *ORANGE* ??
> 
> Sorry Shawn! ldman: :weed: - might be OK-ish in *ORANGE*


...and I'll get one too if they have a version written in Cyrillic... something called Sea Atheististky


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

hmm ehh :shocking: if they loose the bling and make it in gun metal i might look at it


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

My wife's just seen this and said it must be surely be aimed at the gay market, I think she has a point tbh 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> My wife's just seen this and said it must be surely be aimed at the gay market, I think she has a point tbh
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Yeah I can see Gok trading his sub in on one of these...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That looks like a snappy little piece. 

I'm off two get matching pair for "Short ****" and me, are there tracksuits available too?

Kind regards,

StanandShortA


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The Superlaxative Design is impressive. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Stan said:


> That looks like a snappy little piece.
> 
> I'm off two get matching pair for "Short ****" and me, are there tracksuits available too?
> 
> ...


aye nice, but is there a burberry strap option to match the baseball caps?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Another one for Mr bond I think
> ...


Actually I have just showed it to Big M, she said I should get one.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm *NOT* really slagging it - I can't afford to, after all, who else do you know who has both a HERC and a GOER? msl:

:weed: ldman:

(Surely it comes in *ORANGE* ? )


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mel said:


> I'm *NOT* really slagging it - I can't afford to, after all, who else do you know who has both a HERC and a GOER? msl:
> 
> :weed: ldman:
> 
> (Surely it comes in *ORANGE* ? )


oh you were. go on, admit it. go on go on go on go on go on.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> My wife's just seen this and said it must be surely be aimed at the gay market, I think she has a point tbh
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


I showed this to a couple of Gay friends.The first said the colour scheme was "Very early Barbara Cartland and definitely not for me".The second said he couldn't imagine any man wanting to wear the pink one.He did,however say he could imagine John Travolta or Tom Cruise wearing the yellow one but went on to add,"But of course they are both irredeemably Straight!"


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone know how to clean vomit out from a keyboard?


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

JoT said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


This is known as calf sh it yellow.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> oh you were. go on, admit it. go on go on go on go on go on.


God, I love Mrs. Doyle. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bsa said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Yes, the colour is definitely in that neighbourhood. 

I like those cheap rubber straps though.

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> bsa said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Tough crowd tonight 

Not sure about the green and yellow though, might clash with the pink Armani

:lol: :lol:


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I can just imagine a limited edition with flashing lights aroud the edge chasing round.

I quite like bright rubber straps.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

dtc2 said:


> *I can just imagine a limited edition with flashing lights aroud the edge chasing round.*
> 
> I quite like bright rubber straps.....


The watch or the Armani shirt? :lol:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It's true what they say......... You can buy quality, but you can't buy style!! :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> dtc2 said:
> 
> 
> > *I can just imagine a limited edition with flashing lights aroud the edge chasing round.*
> ...


I have just been getting some of my "Summer Collection" out as the weather seems to be picking up, I've checked for flashing lights but can't find any. There are a couple that will go with the nice yellow rubber strap I am waiting for for my big Russian.

:lol: :lol:










Big M on guard to stop the local scrotes scalling the wall and nicking them 



















Any word on how much these Sea-God's cost. I had a look around, plenty of pictures but no prices.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe they are giving them away


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

How many crisp packets do you need to send in?


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

The Sea God is very tempting, but there's so much competition out this month, it's hard to know what to save for... Probably best to just buy them all


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

itsguy said:


> The Sea God is very tempting, but there's so much competition out this month, it's hard to know what to save for... Probably best to just buy them all


ohh finally some quallity and good looking watches on this forum :lookaround:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Let's face it, these watches are for normal people, not people like us.









Later,

William


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

JoT said:


> remind you of anything? :huh:


It can't possibly be a copy. It's Swiss. Everybody knows that the Swiss Create and the Asians Copy. People tell me that all the time. Besides, this is such a refined Swiss design. So subtle and elegant, reflecting centuries of watch crafting tradition. I think you're just making trouble.

Mind you, I fear that Eyal Lalo might take them to court for copyright. How could they put 'God' on the dial without asking him?

(no idea why this watch made me think of Invicta)


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

JoT said:


> The new brand "Sea God" has revealed its models including this .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just when I thought nothiing could ever beat a Casio G Shock for sheer ugliness - along comes this !


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

At the risk of being banned for life, the hands and strap are ok. Ok the strap is nice but not in that colour but nice all the same. I wonder if the crystals are for harnessing cosmic power like in light sabres.

Frank


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Right now all I need now is a can of this and I can finish the job off


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Right now all I need now is a can of this and I can finish the job off


Oh yeah, you're on the right track there! Don't forget to add these while the paint is still drying 










...can't be any worst than G-Shock Bape


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I quite like them to be honest. Certainly get you

noticed(maybe in the wrong way) but who cares, not me.


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Dave O said:


> Billyloves2boogie said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning, where can i get one?
> ...


You mean i have to wait till Christmas??!!


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> The Superlaxative Design is impressive. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Ensures great movements!


----------

